# mudrunner?



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Been kicking it around for 'bout a year now... should I buy a Mudrunner? You know everyone hates the angle box for the beating it lays on ya. My MAIN QUESTION is how much does it speed up the angle coating process? Now I box 80-100 sheets an hour with a picker in tow.


----------



## WhiskeyJack (Aug 17, 2011)

I've been looking into a mudrunner as well. The price usually talks me out of it. I wonder what they are like in closets?


----------



## bbguys (Sep 19, 2010)

Best tool out there. Saves the most time out of any other tool, hands down. Buy one and you will give all your other tools away to keep the mudrunner!


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

*Mole?*



bbguys said:


> Best tool out there. Saves the most time out of any other tool, hands down. Buy one and you will give all your other tools away to keep the mudrunner!


Everytime I see a first time posting from someone who has been a member for a year I wonder, do you work for TapeTech? Are you a plant??


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

WhiskeyJack said:


> I've been looking into a mudrunner as well. The price usually talks me out of it. I wonder what they are like in closets?


 Sh*t is the answer there!!


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

But the runner is a good tool once u get the hang of it!!!


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

VANMAN said:


> Sh*t is the answer there!!


 Yea for closets,runner is good!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Been kicking it around for 'bout a year now... should I buy a Mudrunner? You know everyone hates the angle box for the beating it lays on ya. My MAIN QUESTION is how much does it speed up the angle coating process? Now I box 80-100 sheets an hour with a picker in tow.


 You are definattly covering alot of ground with your corner box. However, The runner holds more mud, that will increase your brd/hr rate, its alot easier on you, that will increase your brd/hr rate. It is easier to run bigger heads with the runner. It doesn't take any longer to clean up than the corner box. 

A bazooka is alot more exspensive than a banjo, and when I was younger, I could run fast enough to say, why spend the money???? Now I have 2 bazookas. Any tool that is faster and easier is always a good investment.After the learning stage(where you just want to throw it out the window and go back to what you know) you will wish you had bought one years ago. JMO


----------



## WhiskeyJack (Aug 17, 2011)

> (where you just want to throw it out the window and go back to what you know)


That's hilarious, I had an old boss who did just actually that.


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Been kicking it around for 'bout a year now... should I buy a Mudrunner? You know everyone hates the angle box for the beating it lays on ya. My MAIN QUESTION is how much does it speed up the angle coating process? Now I box 80-100 sheets an hour with a picker in tow.


I don't find the angle box demanding at all. A little oil before starting up and make sure the flap is free moving, use thin mud and a long enough pole. Guys seem to like the MR but I never saw the need for it.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Jason said:


> I don't find the angle box demanding at all. A little oil before starting up and make sure the flap is free moving, use thin mud and a long enough pole. Guys seem to like the MR but I never saw the need for it.


 It wasn't demanding when I was younger Jason. Now most of my joints are well worn and it takes a toll by the end of a run. I spray lube and mix mud thin still my joints ache, but thanks for the reply.:thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

I think Cazna should make a video so we can see one in action:whistling2:

It's one of those toys where you would like to run it 1st or see it in action 1st before dropping a lot of coin on it . When guys see the boxes or bazooka ran, their like "sold" I want one.

I wish the tool manufacturers would send one sample tool for guys to try out if they know they are dealing with a major supply house selling taping machines.

The supply house I deal with, they wanted over a $1,000 bucks for one when they 1st came out. The number one comment he got from most guys was" Can I try it out 1st before I buy it ?" Think he sold 2. The concept behind the machine was just too (if you know what I mean)...... I think if TT sent out a tester for guys to try, more would of sold IMO


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I would have to agree with 2buck. In general, the tapers cost more than a mudrunner, but a lot of shops have them or know someone who does. They get to see it in action, and decide that they want one. I suppose if push came to shove, you could rent one first, seeing as how it is an Ames/TT tool.

I don't see much difference between the mudrunner and a compound tube. They use the same heads, and run in much the same manner. The only real difference is the mudrunner pushes its own mud out and the tube you have to push it out. However, having never used a compound tube I could be totally wrong.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> I think Cazna should make a video so we can see one in action:whistling2:


I would if had the right job to show it off on, Im on smaller jobs at the moment so its hardy show off grade, I need a house with no coving to run some on, Isnt there an alpatech clip somewhere running corners, Well its kinda like that, but a little slower and you have to stop and fill, But you do get quite a distance from a fill, Depending on angle head size.

There is no comparison between a CP and the runner for running an angle head, The CPs much harder, It changes length the runner does not so its easier to keep the angle head nice and square to the corner.


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> It wasn't demanding when I was younger Jason. Now most of my joints are well worn and it takes a toll by the end of a run. I spray lube and mix mud thin still my joints ache, but thanks for the reply.:thumbsup:


No spring chicken here at 38! 

Been messing with continuous flow on angles for the last several jobs. I don't like losing the intuitive feel and control I've got with an angle box, and having to match my speed to the flow. And the floor... not pretty. I imagine you'd have a similar learning curve with a MR, but like the guys said it's probably a matter of practice. And no &%*$ hose to drag around.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Jason said:


> No spring chicken here at 38!
> 
> Been messing with continuous flow on angles for the last several jobs. I don't like losing the intuitive feel and control I've got with an angle box, and having to match my speed to the flow. And the floor... not pretty. I imagine you'd have a similar learning curve with a MR, but like the guys said it's probably a matter of practice. And no &%*$ hose to drag around.


I was good till I hit 40, I'm 42 now. Hanging for years shredded my joints. I hope you hold up better. Gotta save what I got left, I don't think retirement will be an option. 
I ran a continous flow before, I did good on angles. You need to use a lighter touch than on a box.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> I was good till I hit 40, I'm 42 now. Hanging for years shredded my joints. I hope you hold up better. Gotta save what I got left, I don't think retirement will be an option.
> I ran a continous flow before, I did good on angles. You need to use a lighter touch than on a box.


Make fr8trian buy one, if he don't, fire him

I hear you with the getting older thing, seems like 42 is the magic number when getting older, it equals PAIN

If it's about a tool being more easy on your body, then why not go for it. I would take the word of cazna, captain and vanman etc. My way of doing angles takes longer, and I don't care, it's about being able to get out of bed the next day. Personally I'm not getting one, I'm waiting to see Rhardmans system. After walking around a fair on Saturday , then boxing out a 2 story 12,500 sq house on Sunday, I was like F it, I'm getting a CFS system for the boxes, so tired today

The only thing that would concern me is this, for example's sake, say you went 3.5 then 2.5 with your angle heads. When you direct flush with the 2.5 on a compound tube, it looks nothing like the finish with the angle box. It looks like [email protected] to be honest. So my concern would be, will the MR apply the mud exactly the same as the angle box. That would be my question.

Without ever running a MR, I'm sure it would be easier on your body than the angle box


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I have never ran an angle box so I cant compare. I have had the runner for about two months and am loving it. I have an Apla-tech and have tried the angles with continuous flow and found it difficult to control compared to the runner and as Jason said DIRTY FLOORS.


----------



## Muddauber (Jan 26, 2008)

Jason said:


> No spring chicken here at 38!
> 
> Jason, You're still a kid.:yes: I have a 35 year old son.
> 
> Ahh, to be 38 again.


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

Get the mudrunner, it is so much faster. Like Capt said, you can use it when you roll and glaze after installing the tape. Will leave a great 1st coat. But like when any of them, (mudrunner or corner box) IMO you have to skim the final coat by hand still.


----------



## Cratter (Sep 6, 2010)

joepro0000 said:


> Get the mudrunner, it is so much faster. Like Capt said, you can use it when you roll and glaze after installing the tape. Will leave a great 1st coat. But like when any of them, (mudrunner or corner box) IMO you have to skim the final coat by hand still.


I wish people would indicate more what they are talking about?

Skim the angles by hand for smooth wall? If your texturing, I don't see the need to run them by hand unless its a (bad) recess in the angle.


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

Cratter said:


> I wish people would indicate more what they are talking about?
> 
> Skim the angles by hand for smooth wall? If your texturing, I don't see the need to run them by hand unless its a (bad) recess in the angle.


 

Unless I indicate texture, the topics are always about smooth finishing. If you don't want to skim by hand texture, then don't do it. Everyone has different ways of finishing, and I would preferably skim it to make your texture look even better.


----------

